# car headlight adjustment



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

This has been a problem of understanding for me and somewhat of a holy grail. I need more light at night for driving. Camry and headlight is only 24" from floor. Adjusted to the rule, my headlight reaches only about 30' from me. It is obviously not enough. The lights were recently converted to the projector/HID, plus the factory light housing is small and I had to use smallest hid conversion. Some at the camry forum is dead set against readjusting because the glare can blind other drivers.

My reasoning is this. More than 50% of SUV and trucks are 36" and higher off ground. Their lights are blinding to the point where I use hand held sunglasses at night. Even if their lights are adjusted properly, their lights are higher and blinding. If I raise my lights higher, am I creating glare or just matching up to higher cars? I was thinking that I am matching up to higher cars because now my projector lights have upper cut off? Should I try raising up and stand about 50' away to see if the lights are glaring?

BTW, I used manufacturer recommended 30 watt bulbs, look at the light square on and still keep my eyes open. I mention this because it feels like I can't follow the rules set for proper adjustment.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The old school method for adjusting headlights was a target on a wall with the vehicle parked [on level ground] about 25' [?] away. I use a variation of this method when I adjust my headlights. I'd start out slow and just raise them a tad and see how that does.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Some at the camry forum is dead set against readjusting because the glare can blind other drivers.


Ayuh,.... It sounds like yer 1 of the folks I'd like to throw rocks at,.....

If ya adjust the headlights like yer thinkin',....

You'll be *BLINDIN' *on-comin' traffic at 1/4 mile away,....

Even worse are the morons that run hi-beams on the interstate,....
That little guiderail don't stop yer lights from *BLINDIN' *me on the other side,....

The top of the beam, should be _Level_ at 50' out, 'n not higher,....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you need glasses when you drive.?
The glasses should help with glare, mine did.

Check it out if you haven't already, you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

You cannot use halogen reflectors for HID units, that's a cheap and dangerous conversion for oncoming traffic, and you. HIDs need to be done as a system, the projection point is different. I hope the cops start cracking down on it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

One thing to remember is since your car is so low, increasing the height also increases the angle, so it will be blinding to others. I drive a rather large truck and am conscious of the direction of my low beams in consideration of others. When the road opens up, I click the high beams and the LED driving lights take over. Pure white light, even a deer couldn't mistake for a train.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Brighter after market bulbs may help some but you might be a victim of simply bad design. Ever since they moved away from sealed beam units, the quality and effectiveness of headlights has been more in the hands of the designers. Many are good but many are not. The original Chrysler Intrepid design was so poor I don't think they could have improved if you put an arc welder electrode in the housing.

I like Mark Sr's idea of turning them up a quarter turn or so then try them for a while. Also make sure the lenses aren't clouded. Again, some manufacturers are very susceptible to this.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

25' : That's the exact way I used. Camry's just too low and housing is too narrow. The camry forum talks about this design. Camry headlight is just a bad design. 98 camry.
50' : I will raise it to 50' on ground. It's about 30 now. Many cars are higher, bigger lamp housing and higher power bulbs. My thinking is the genie is out, it's anything goes in the regulation land and I want a bigger gun.:smile: 
I wear glasses but don't have anti glare coating. Not sure if coating will help with super bright bulbs on these cars. I can cope with other cars, but wondering how to see better at night.
I converted the correct way. I didn't just replace with hid bulbs. My kit came with projector shroud, focus lens. Morimoto. Problem is I can fit only the smallest kit in this car.
Angle: that is what I was confused about. Raising the angle intuitively feels like upper beam will become glare. But projector light has a upper cut off of the beam, not all around beam of a regular lamp. If suv has a upper limit of 36", if pickups have 40" or higher, then why do I have to limit mine to 24"? But I get confused if upper cut off can be compared to higher cars.
Anyway, thanks for replies and about the 50'. I even searched for what is glare, but not much info out there. Most info is about monkey see monkey do conversions but not much info on the technics of the light.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> if pickups have 40" or higher, then why do I have to limit mine to 24"


Because we're big, and you're little !!  Just kidding. My daughter is my doctor of optometry and keeps me supplied with good glasses. She always incorporates impact resistant lenses, transitions, and Cryzol coating. It really makes a difference at night, as well as scratch resistance.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You can have all the coatings in the world and it won't make a difference if your glasses are not what your eyes need to focus. 

You can get a real good idea of this by looking at a light through binoculars and playing with the focus.

Add the coatings and.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I share your frustration because I recently went through something similar with my new truck. I can't recall exactly what the height is, but it's a Ram 2500 4x4, so more than 24" off the ground, and the OEM headlights were terrible. So bad that the first time I drove it at night I pulled over to the side of the road, turned on the dome light to see if I had the headlight switch in the correct position, then literally got out of the truck to see if the lights were on. Took it back to the dealer, who had one of their guys drive it that night, told me it was fine, and walked out on them mid-sentence when they started telling me that I was getting older and probably should get checked for cataracts! I'll take care of my body, thank you, and you guys take care of my truck! Two weeks prior I had been driving my 10 year old truck and could see fine. I was so frustrated at it that I drove it to the Ford dealer, with less than 500 miles on it, and asked what they would give me on trade, and of course I was going to come out on the short end of that one. So did some looking online and had sort of decided on converting to projectors, but of course that's not an inexpensive conversion, and, based on some of the reviews, was not totally convinced that was the answer. So I started thinking along the line of the kelvin scale, did some checking on that, switched from the OEM bulbs to Philips Xtreme, and am almost totally happy with them. I still don't think that they are good as the last couple of truck I have had, but definitely better than from the factory. The difference was enough that I pulled it out in daylight after changing the first one, and even in that condition could easily distinguish between the yellowish tint of the originals and the white of the replacements. Absolutely baffling though that one even has to think of such things in this day and age.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

DexterII said:


> I share your frustration because I recently went through something similar with my new truck. I can't recall exactly what the height is, but it's a Ram 2500 4x4, so more than 24" off the ground, and the OEM headlights were terrible. So bad that the first time I drove it at night I pulled over to the side of the road, turned on the dome light to see if I had the headlight switch in the correct position, then literally got out of the truck to see if the lights were on. Took it back to the dealer, who had one of their guys drive it that night, told me it was fine, and walked out on them mid-sentence when they started telling me that I was getting older and probably should get checked for cataracts! I'll take care of my body, thank you, and you guys take care of my truck! Two weeks prior I had been driving my 10 year old truck and could see fine. I was so frustrated at it that I drove it to the Ford dealer, with less than 500 miles on it, and asked what they would give me on trade, and of course I was going to come out on the short end of that one. So did some looking online and had sort of decided on converting to projectors, but of course that's not an inexpensive conversion, and, based on some of the reviews, was not totally convinced that was the answer. So I started thinking along the line of the kelvin scale, did some checking on that, switched from the OEM bulbs to Philips Xtreme, and am almost totally happy with them. I still don't think that they are good as the last couple of truck I have had, but definitely better than from the factory. The difference was enough that I pulled it out in daylight after changing the first one, and even in that condition could easily distinguish between the yellowish tint of the originals and the white of the replacements. Absolutely baffling though that one even has to think of such things in this day and age.



Just a word of caution, and heads up.
Doesn't hurt to keep check.
Going to a hotter bulb may cause your pigtail to fail.
The pigtails start to melt then without warning the headlight goes out.
You may have to order a pair that can handle the extra heat.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Ron, and had I not spent as much time researching it as I did (or wasted might be a better way to describe it), that could have been an issue. I unfortunately learned way more than I wanted to about modern headlights and circuits, so, as it turned out, the replacement bulbs have the same exact power requirement, and the bulb actually does not seem to be to be any brighter at all, but the whiter color is enough that it doesn't fade away at 30' or whatever it was with the OEM's. Looking at it from about a quarter mile and a half mile down the road, the bulbs did not appear any different (and why should I have to know this?), but shining them down the road it was almost as if the original ones hit an imaginary wall and stopped altogether at about 3 car lengths.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm unaware of the history of Toyota lighting problems but I do know the 2016 years have a problem from head lamps to back up lighting. My wife swore her RAV 4 didn't have back up lights so after me saying my piece she still stopped by the dealer to get their opinion. Her opinion is still why bother when a couple of candles would do that. 

Open the hatch, or whatever that lid back there is called now days, and where do light bulbs light, above the front seats of course. I could go on but that's enough rant for today. I have a real good rechargeable led head lamp.:smile:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

you need one of these, or a slightly longer one... I have one mounted on the front of my pickup, and its about 24" or soo off the ground.... Its EXTREMELY bright... alsot as bright as my two original 150 watt KC Daylighters (they rotted out) - thats 150 watts each.... x2 in the same spot... 

I also have the little 3" wide ones as back up lights as my 5% limo tint makes backing up at night a btch lol

and I have been contemplating putting the other light bar on my work truck 

Be advised however THIS WILL BLIND on coming traffic....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FWOKMI4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Automotive forum.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The way I aim head lights is I put vehicle 2 feet away from my roll up door. you can do wall or something. I try to aim the lights as level and straight as I can. On my roll up door I place magnets at where the beam is. Now back the vehicle straight back 25 feet on a level surface and then aim the lights at the magnets. Now put vehicle back to 2 feet and make sure the aim is correct, if not adjust it. Now back 25 feet. Keep doing that until the beam hits the magnets at 2 feet then 25 feet with no adjustment.:vs_cool:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


> . . .
> Be advised however THIS WILL BLIND on coming traffic....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FWOKMI4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


. . .

We have a guy around here with a roof-mounted full width LED bar plus aftermarket LED headlamps and 'fog' lamps. It's like driving towards a comet. If I even track him down . . .


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> . . .
> 
> We have a guy around here with a roof-mounted full width LED bar plus aftermarket LED headlamps and 'fog' lamps. It's like driving towards a comet. If I even track him down . . .


I always quickly turn mine off as soon as I see a car coming in the opposite direction...

However, sometimes you get those yahoos with the factory HIDS on high, and they just will not turn them off....

so I will turn my LED bar on... if they still dont react, I turn all my lights on.... and its amazing how fast they turn off theyre high beams... 

(I have (4) 150 watt KC's on my backrack) :biggrin2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I always quickly turn mine off as soon as I see a car coming in the opposite direction...
> 
> However, sometimes you get those yahoos with the factory HIDS on high, and they just will not turn them off....
> 
> ...


I like it!

'Back in the day', I bought a used '64 Pontiac that had aircraft landing lights in the highbeam pots. You could only use them for a short period of time because they were designed for, I think, 28v, or run the risk of popping the headlight circuit breaker, but in the day before even halogen headlights they were pretty impressive.

I have noticed that the quick blip of the highbeams as a courtesy 'reminder' is a long lost practice.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

lenaitch said:


> I have noticed that the quick blip of the highbeams as a courtesy 'reminder' is a long lost practice.


Possibly because it is illegal? I have been driving for around 50 years, and didn't know it myself until the last 5 years or so, but although I am not aware of anyone who has received a ticket for it, I know several who have been pulled over and given a warning. I do believe there are times and places where it is warranted, and I still do it on occasion, but the "proper" way to handle oncoming lights that are too bright is to divert your eyes away from them. Of course they are coming from the direction you are headed, so this seems like it could be counterproductive in some cases, but that's the law, at least here in MI, and in at least some other states as I understand.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I know several who have been pulled over and given a warning.


About 45 yrs or so ago I saw a vehicle coming at me with no lights on. It was a rural road, so I flashed my high beams. As the vehicle got closer I realized it was a sheriff deputy who promptly turned around and pulled me over. It seemed to upset him that I had a license, registration and insurance along with no drugs/alcohol in the car. He did write up one of my passengers for defacing the flag - remember the peace symbol patches with the flag behind the peace symbol. It was a $10 ticket.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

mark sr said:


> About 45 yrs or so ago I saw a vehicle coming at me with no lights on. It was a rural road, so I flashed my high beams. As the vehicle got closer I realized it was a sheriff deputy who promptly turned around and pulled me over. It seemed to upset him that I had a license, registration and insurance along with no drugs/alcohol in the car. He did write up one of my passengers for defacing the flag - remember the peace symbol patches with the flag behind the peace symbol. It was a $10 ticket.


You are reading a lot into his mind. But if you saw if was a sheriff on approach then it was light enough to drive without lights on.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I didn't recognize it as being a deputy car until it was close enough to be illuminated by my headlights, after I had flashed my brights. It was several hours after dark.



> You are reading a lot into his mind


Just going by what he said along with his actions. The stopped lasted a good 15 minutes, maybe longer.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

mark sr said:


> I didn't recognize it as being a deputy car until it was close enough to be illuminated by my headlights, after I had flashed my brights. It was several hours after dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Just going by what he said along with his actions. The stopped lasted a good 15 minutes, maybe longer.


Several hours afer dark and his lights weren't on on a country road? I don't buy it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You don't have to buy it, but I was there! He told me he was the law and didn't have to have his lights on. I don't know if he was looking for someone or what .... that was back around 1970 or so, not the same world we live in today.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

mark sr said:


> You don't have to buy it, but I was there! He told me he was the law and didn't have to have his lights on. I don't know if he was looking for someone or what .... that was back around 1970 or so, not the same world we live in today.


Doesn't matter when it was, it makes no sense that someone was driving around two hours after dark with no headlights. You don't have to buy me not buying it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

mark sr said:


> You don't have to buy it, but I was there! He told me he was the law and didn't have to have his lights on. I don't know if he was looking for someone or what .... that was back around 1970 or so, not the same world we live in today.


The jig is up Mark, there goes your Christmas posting bonus.:smile:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

47_47 said:


> The jig is up Mark, there goes your Christmas posting bonus.:smile:


Aw shucks .... I had big plans for it too :vs_lol:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

mark sr said:


> Aw shucks .... I had big plans for it too :vs_lol:


Did you ask him.? :surprise:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This was attached to my shed wall when I bought my house. Thought you fellas would like this.:vs_cool:


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

The tall SUV's are still more of an angle down. Yours would be more of an angle up .

Also rethink the HID. I tried some of the best $200.00 LED bulbs on a truck. Ended up taking them off. Yes they looked twice as bright.
But since the housing/reflector was not designed for them. Took me a while to notice. But because of light scatter I could not see as far. Yes, you can have a bulb look brighter but does not focus and allow you to see as far as stock bulbs. Just because the color is more white you think it is better. That is why some think they are an improvement.
But they never actually do a test how far they can see at night. Go to a dark parking lot and switch back and forth between the stock bulbs and the new ones. Only way you can tell. Otherwise the cleaner white light makes your mind think they are lighting just as far.


----------

